# Suche Ü-Aufgaben für das Prinzip der Vererbung (mündl. Abi)



## Max_Neuling (14. Jun 2007)

Hey Leute!


Bin per Google auf euer Forum gestoßen! Ich habe folgendes Anliegen!

Nächste Woche Freitag beginnen die mündlichen Abiturs-Prüfungen und ich suche noch dringend Aufgaben in denen das Prinzip der Vererbung angewendet werden muss. Unser Informatik-Lehrer hat keine mehr...

Es wäre also nett, wenn jemand ne Aufgabe zufällig hat.... 



Vielen, vielen Dank im Voraus!


Grüße
Max

Edit: Es muss keine komplizierte sein, es darf auch ne ganz einfache sein! Es ist schließlich nur Grundkurs! 

Letzte Aufgabe war:

Superklasse = Konto
Subklassen = Sparkonto, Girokonto, Festgeldkonto

Es sollen die Methoden Einzahlen(), Auszahlen() und Zinsen() enthalten sein...


Also nicht das wildeste, brauch die Aufgaben für mich als Sicherheit, genügend getan zu haben


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jun 2007)

Sooo viel Phantasie braucht man da doch nicht. Schau doch einfach mal in die Java API zu "Component" oder "java.awt.AWTEvent". Vererbung bis zum Abwinken. Ansonsten...:

Erstelle eine geeignete Klassenstruktur für Kühe, Milch, Schafe, Wolle, Hühner und Eier.


----------



## kulturfenster (16. Jun 2007)

kennst du das hier schon?
http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/java-toc.html

Vielleicht findest auch hier was: (ist übrigens eine super Seite, auch abgesehen vom Java-Zeugs...)
http://mindprod.com/jgloss/jgloss.html


----------

